# Please Help



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay so yesterday a buddy of mine gave me a syno I think it is a Eupterus the Feather fin for my African tank. He went in last night and holy crap! i woke up and he has some skin missing!! Can only be the work of those Auratus , I watched for 5 hrs, all was good so went to bed and like i said woke up to my worst fear. So this is new to me never had this happen before now. He is in my hospital tank with elevated temp and some aquarium salt, So my question is other than that, daily partial water changes and stepping out for a smoke to relax and calm down what can i do for my new fish? Help him please. Well been almost 6 hes and he seems livelier so far


----------



## macdre (Nov 16, 2011)

23 view and not a single reply.
reminds me of henny penny , everyone wants to eat the bread.. but no one wants to help bake it..

I would recommend you also use mela fix, i would put a nice big hide in your hospital tank so he can get out of site and feel comfortable, keep the lights off all the time, and at night when he is most active give him some extra snacks like bloodworms or a few earthworms to help pump him up for the healing process. also i know they love small chopped prawns and shrimp. just the frozen stuff from walmart


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macdre said:


> 23 view and not a single reply.
> reminds me of henny penny , everyone wants to eat the bread.. but no one wants to help bake it..
> 
> I would recommend you also use mela fix, i would put a nice big hide in your hospital tank so he can get out of site and feel comfortable, keep the lights off all the time, and at night when he is most active give him some extra snacks like bloodworms or a few earthworms to help pump him up for the healing process. also i know they love small chopped prawns and shrimp. just the frozen stuff from walmart


I didn't reply because he was already doing what I would suggest. Epsom salt and a temp raise will probably clear it up. Melafix will help too... Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## macdre (Nov 16, 2011)

I know not of which you speak sir , im a newbie!!


Immus21 said:


> I didn't reply because he was already doing what I would suggest. Epsom salt and a temp raise will probably clear it up. Melafix will help too... Oh and welcome back Mac.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macdre said:


> I know not of which you speak sir , im a newbie!!


Oh my mistake.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The pic is so blurry is so hard to c


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Mela Fix got it, and should have known that guess i kinda panicked, never had that happen without warning really. also picked up some Garlic Guard, to help build the immune system and keep him interested in food. Really have to say thank you Mr. macdre once i read the Mela fix suggestion it got my grey matter working again. I like the way you express yourself, if i may be careful when and how you do so, seems some get their gills flared and fins clamped easily. we just lost a member for that sort of thing. To bad, they had some knowledge and wisdom to share. Anyhow thanks again for the help


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Melafix, warmer water and keeping his tank very clean should do it. Featherfins are tough, I have 7 of them! Do you know what happened?


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

I always use aquarium salt & raise the temp, which you were already doing. Mine get marks here & there sometimes, they seem pretty tough.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I think what happened was just as Grant [Rastapus] warned, my Aurutas, who are so aggressive decided they just didn't like their new mate. Kind of strange though because thieve left my Senegal bichir alone so far. Definately a tough fish though been around 24hrs and already noticed a marked improvement in his behavior. Thank's


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

macdre said:


> I know not of which you speak sir , im a newbie!!


Nice try! how are things in Istanbul?


----------

